# IP addresses, I know very little about them



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2009)

How do you set up more than one on a computer.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 23, 2009)

You edit the Internet protocol ( TCP\IP ) and you add your IP there including Subnet and DNS details.

I'm not in Vista or win 7 at the moment and XP has things in different area's. But if you can get the connection details this info be useful for setting up multiple computers on one line.

If done right you should be able to disable 2 services unless your IP changes all the time

DNS Client and DHCP Client.


What exactly are you trying to do ?..


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 23, 2009)

what kind of network are you trying to setup?, as far as trying to get a computer to get more then 1 ip address, i don't think you can do that.  1 ip address per 1 computer


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure why you would want more than 1 IP on a computer unless you're using your computer to share an internet connection with internet connection sharing or something like that. (honestly I'd prefer a router over the connection sharing stuff) But if that's what you're after you'll want to put a 2nd network card in your PC.  It's not always one IP per PC, but one IP per network card.   

EDIT:  Yes, yes you can actually put more than 1 ip on a NIC.  Used for VLAN's and such.  Click advanced in the tcpip properties to get there.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 23, 2009)

mordant80 said:


> Not sure why you would want more than 1 IP on a computer unless you're using your computer to share an internet connection with internet connection sharing or something like that. (honestly I'd prefer a router over the connection sharing stuff) But if that's what you're after you'll want to put a 2nd network card in your PC.  It's not always one IP per PC, but one IP per network card.



oops, lol, forgot about that, thanks


----------



## IggSter (Jul 23, 2009)

ok here is what I hope to be a rough guide to ip addresses:

An IP address is made up of 4 octets eg: 10.0.0.1
and a subnet mask - again 4 octets eg: 255.0.0.0

Firstly, what is an octet?


the IP address 10.0.0.1 is a decimal equivalent of an 32 bit binary address broken down into 4 smaller 8 bit segments, called octets.

so:

10.0.0.1 = 00001010.00000000.000000000.00000001

from left to right for 00001010 each value is 128-64-32-16-8-4-2-1 = 
0x128 + 0x64 + 0x32 + 0x16 + 1x8 + 0x4 +1x2 +0x1 = 10

Secondly, what is a subnet mask?

A subnet mask specifies which octets or parts of octets are the network address and which is the host address. For computers on the same LAN with no local routing the network portion of the address must be identical.

Example:

10.0.0.1 / 255.0.0.0 means that the 10 of the IP address = network address (255 = use whole octet)

Therefore any IP address that starts 10.x.x.x with a subnet of 255.0.0.0 will be on the same network and will be able to communicate.

the 0.0.1 of the IP address is the HOST address and any devices on the same network MUST have a unique address.

so some valid IP addresses for this example with a 255.0.0.0 subnet would be:
10.0.0.1
10.0.0.2
10.0.0.3
10.1.1.1
10.234.234.45 etc etc

The above are all on the 10 network so can communicate

As long as the the 1st octet is the same (255 in subnet) the other 3 octets can be any number from 1 - 255

If we change the subnet to 255.255.0.0, the 1st 2 octects specify the network address and the last 2 HOST address. So using the above list as an example, but using 255.255.0.0 as the subnet we get the following:

10.0.0.1
10.0.0.2
10.0.0.3
All above are on network 10.0 so can communicate

10.1.1.1
The above is on network 10.1 so will not be able to communicate to 10.0 above without the aid of a router.

10.234.234.45
is on network 10.234 so again would need a router to communicate with the 10.0 or 10.1 network.

The default gateway on a network will ALWAYS have the same subnet and network address as the PCs on your network, but MUST have a unique HOST address.
The default gateway is a term to describe the route/router which links you to another network (in home terms, typically your ISPs network)

I hope this explains the basics, but has probably prompted more questions, so please feel free to ask away.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 23, 2009)

You do have the ability to setup 2 ip addresses in WinXP, for moving between two networks, if that's your goal...or you need two network cards (wireless and Ether, or two of each) if you want them both active...

Holy crap Iggy, talk about shotgun to kill the fly!!! TMI TMI TMI! heheh


----------



## Disparia (Jul 23, 2009)

To keep the information and mis-information minimal,

- It's possible.
- You can do it with a single NIC.

Can go on and on about why, or what situations will work solely by adding an IP, or what situations will need additional configuration to work, but it would be far easier for the OP to reply with his intentions.


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> To keep the information and mis-information minimal,
> 
> - It's possible.
> - You can do it with a single NIC.
> ...



Geez..  yea, you're right, sure can put more than 1 ip on a NIC.  I really really shoulda known that.    Revoke my MCSE now!


----------

